# Bombarded with Walmart pings/Acceptance Rate



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

10:30 am hits, and - mayhem. Dozens of them. And I’m not even that close. Repeatedly declined with the “yucky store”, but, as you guys warned, does nothing. Each ping is a doozie (like 4 large orders for a whopping $10).

I’m getting really paranoid about my acceptance rate. I know you said it doesn’t matter, but what if it does - for noobs like me?

I’m still sorting stuff out and trying to balance some disabilities with some demands. Not as freaked out as the first couple of days, and I hit a semi-doable stride. Sure, I’m not as hot as you guys and have a long way to go, but at least I’m breathing again.

But the Walmart tanked my AR badly. There were like a dozen different pings from 1 to 4 orders one after another so fast, I couldn’t even hit “pause orders”.

What do I do in these situations?

As it is, my market gets none of those kewl dispatches you guys get - I’m practically always getting $5-8. Caught a few 10+, some very nice, but nothing like what you are showing.


I’m at the point where I’m scared to decline. Help!

Do you guys do Walmart? I’m curious - who does, as the numbers are dismal.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Just keep hitting that decline button! I did two Walmart orders on Uber eats. All in I made $32 for two small orders and less than 10 miles of driving. I think I got lucky. Most of what I see is garbage.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*NEVER!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Declining is a way to say "NO" to abuse behavior.

Doodootrash is a misbehaving child.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Just keep marking it,* I don’t want to go to the store, *I haven’t gotten a Walmart Ping in over a month and I live less than a mile from one.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

Don't be afraid of your acceptance rate - they only show it to you to instill fear and try to get you to take offers that you normally wouldn't. It means nothing and has NO effect on your account. Keep declining offers until you find one that makes sense to take.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> 10:30 am hits, and - mayhem. Dozens of them. And I’m not even that close. Repeatedly declined with the “yucky store”, but, as you guys warned, does nothing. Each ping is a doozie (like 4 large orders for a whopping $10).
> 
> I’m getting really paranoid about my acceptance rate. I know you said it doesn’t matter, but what if it does - for noobs like me?
> 
> ...


From all the stories I've heard I don't think I ever want to do a wal-mart run. My hot spot area doesn't have a wal-mart anywhere near it so I never get pings for them anyway.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

Paladin220 said:


> Don't be afraid of your acceptance rate - they only show it to you to instill fear and try to get you to take offers that you normally wouldn't. It means nothing and has NO effect on your account. Keep declining offers until you find one that makes sense to take.


This is what I was worried about the other day because they kept giving me 3 dollar offers on something that was estimated to take 25-30 mins, and 5-6 miles everytime. I was declining like crazy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Hold steady, AR means nothing. Don't be intimidated. My record low was 4% AR on UE and I've declined dozens of DD garbage in a row.

Plenty of drivers on UP have posted single digit AR on DD.

I did 2 WalMart orders when it was new on DD just to see what it was like. It sucked and the first one I had to lug the shit up 4 flights of stairs for no tip. Second one the WalMart clerk was rude and deliberately made me wait as she was on some kind of power trip. Never again.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Hold steady, AR means nothing. Don't be intimidated. My record low was 4% AR on UE and I've declined dozens of DD garbage in a row.
> 
> Plenty of drivers on UP have posted single digit AR on DD.
> 
> I did 2 WalMart orders when it was new on DD just to see what it was like. It sucked and the first one I had to lug the shit up 4 flights of stairs for no tip. Second one the WalMart clerk was rude and deliberately made me wait as she was on some kind of power trip. Never again.


Yesterday, I turned on DD for the first time since getting another survey asking me to tell them why I am not dashing.
I was at 1%, dropped to 0%, and after accepting 3 decents in a row, I am back to 3%, plus, I can decline the next 97 without a drop to my acceptance rate. The 3 loads I accepted were :
4.5 miles for $8.5 ==> $9.00
6.5 miles for $10.00 ==> $10.00
5.0 miles for $8.50 ==> $13.00

I did get an offer for $2.50 for 13 miles. Just saying.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Yesterday, I turned on DD for the first time since getting another survey asking me to tell them why I am not dashing.
> I was at 1%, dropped to 0%, and after accepting 3 decents in a row, I am back to 3%, plus, I can decline the next 97 without a drop to my acceptance rate. The 3 loads I accepted were :
> 4.5 miles for $8.5 ==> $9.00
> 6.5 miles for $10.00 ==> $10.00
> ...


You're never going to make "Top Dasher" at the rate you're going!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> You're never going to make "Top Dasher" at the rate you're going!


I know I won’t. Should I be upset?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus ya see what you did?
You got @Ms. Mercenary all upset, and now she isn't gonna be able to sleep tonite!!!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just the fact that I have to park somewhere, go into the store, wait on line and then haul it out means to much wasted time. Add in that the pay sucks and its probably going to be a lot of heavy crap going to the third floor and there's just no way. I hate picking up live pax at Walmart, why would I want to pick up deliveries for even less.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus said!
*I did 2 WalMart orders when it was new on DD just to see what it was like. It sucked and the first one I had to lug the shit up 4 flights of stairs for no tip. Second one the WalMart clerk was rude and deliberately made me wait as she was on some kind of power trip. Never again.*

What was it that you did not understand about DO NOT ACCEPT WALMART ORDERS?
Or are you the little boy that was told not to touch the hot iron?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus ya see what you did?
> You got @Ms. Mercenary all upset, and now she isn't gonna be able to sleep tonite!!!


Not at all. I’m actually embarrassed it’s not an ambition of mine to be a Top Dasher and was merely _asking_ if this is something I should be upset about. I’m still not taking any Wal-Mart runs though. 😏


----------



## Kewl-driver (Aug 24, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> 10:30 am hits, and - mayhem. Dozens of them. And I’m not even that close. Repeatedly declined with the “yucky store”, but, as you guys warned, does nothing. Each ping is a doozie (like 4 large orders for a whopping $10).
> 
> I’m getting really paranoid about my acceptance rate. I know you said it doesn’t matter, but what if it does - for noobs like me?
> 
> ...


I turn off the app between 10:30 and 11:00 because it’s all Walmart.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Kewl-driver said:


> I turn off the app between 10:30 and 11:00 because it’s all Walmart.


I pause and RUN if I’m marginally near one - DD has no issues sending me pings for it when I’m 10-14 miles away (I kid you not), so if I’m within 5 - pause and RUN!!!! (Cue Sir Sly chorus here)


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

nothing good comes from walmart in any 24 hour period


----------

